
Google’s Plan to Kill Internet Explorer? Google Wave - baran
http://mashable.com/2009/09/22/google-wave-internet-explorer/
======
mrshoe
This presumes that Wave will be compelling enough _to IE users_ that they will
finally install a different browser. My prediction: it won't be. But I hope
I'm wrong.

~~~
unalone
Google is on a roll right now. Wave looks great. The question is if it'll
become as prevalent as Gmail or as ignored as Google Docs.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Why do you say Google docs is ignored? It's unglamorous and low key, but I use
it heavily, as do many of my friends.

~~~
trezor
Not that anecdotal evidence is anything to go by, but I know nobody who uses
Google docs. Absolutely nobody. In fact the only place I see this mentioned as
a real competitor to anything is on reddit and HN.

Whoever I know who needs a Office-suite and doesn't want or have access to
Microsoft Office just installs OpenOffice.org instead.

There is simply no way to claim that Google Docs has hit the mainstream, not
even among so called power-users. I very much respect Google Docs on the
technical merits of actually making it work, but I just prefer a local desktop
application for this kinda work.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Google docs isn't a replacement for office apps, in my opinion. The main
benefit, to my mind anyway, is that it allows for super easy collaboration
across the internet. It takes so few clicks to create a document and share it
with a few people.

------
sx
IE6 must die, anyone that tried to develop a webapp and make it compatible
with IE6 knows the pain. It is broken and orders of magnitude slower than any
other browser.

The are not trying to kill IE, they are just trying to fix this. Any attempt
to make IE6 users upgrade is good for them and for the developers

------
compay
Those who see this as a move somehow "against Microsoft" should realize that
nothing would please Microsoft better than to no longer have to support IE6.

~~~
umjames
So why doesn't Microsoft just announce that they will no longer be supporting
IE6?

What are the companies who have IE6-only applications going to do? They'll
have to upgrade or consciously continue to use an obsolete browser. Did they
sign contracts with businesses that state they'll support IE6 forever or
something?

Microsoft employees may hate supporting IE6, but someone in charge there
doesn't mind it so much.

~~~
acg
_So why doesn't Microsoft just announce that they will no longer be supporting
IE6?_

They have, it's the same as XP's (8 April 2014). You answer your own question:
products as widespread as IE6 cannot just be withdrawn overnight. It's quite a
sensible move have the end-of-life the same as XP, when the corporate desktop
moves from XP there IE6 will effectively be dead. Microsoft would like this to
happen earlier I understand: it has to cost them money to maintain so much
code.

------
keltex
I don't think that requiring a plug-in (i.e. Google Frame) qualifies as
'killing' IE.

~~~
acg
Agreed, it's extending the usefulness of the platform. Saying nothing of IE7
or IE8: which are IE too.

------
boggles
How Microsoft of them.

~~~
shinratdr
Outlook Web Access requires Internet Explorer 6 or higher to allow you to use
the full version.

That is more up Microsoft's alley. The article is a better example of doing
good through some bad, a moral quandary.

Microsoft's schtick is to sit there and tell you with a straight face that
browsers like Chrome, Firefox & Opera (and all Mac browsers) can't possibly
display a calendar in a month view. This is a feature unique to the rendering
powerhouse that is IE6 or higher.

It just doesn't seem like the same thing to me. One seems to further the
progress of the web through less than reputable means, the other is
intentional crippling for no gain whatsoever other than locking out your
competitors.

------
uuilly
I have an unsubstantiated theory: gmail's rich features, chat, cal etc -- that
didn't originally work on IE -- got a lot more people to switch to FireFox
than security concerns.

------
drhowarddrfine
Whatever gets the job done. Can't wait for it to happen.

------
onreact-com
I'd prefer a more matter of fact source like this one: "Google Chrome Injects
Itself Into Internet Explorer With Chrome Frame"
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_launches_chrome_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_launches_chrome_frame_internet_explorer_plugin.php)

------
onreact-com
The German government is advising NOT to use Google Wave for privacy reasons.

~~~
TheBranca18
I know I don't take advice from highly censorious individuals, let alone
government bodies :)

